# guppy gone



## EJ (Aug 3, 2010)

I think my guppy is on its way out. 

Fancy Guppy
Laying down at the bottom of the tank with rapid gill movement.

I've never had a problem before. Today is the last day of Exythromycin dose for cotton mouth and fin rot on tetra's in my tank but I never had a problem with the guppy. Can anyone tell me whats wrong?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

maybe swim bladder disorder or disease. No known cure, I just put down an 11" angel that was suffering from SBD, his actions were identical to your guppy.

bowl of ice, cold water to just the top of the ice, let it melt, insert fish...done.


----------



## qvcpets (Aug 4, 2010)

Are all your water parameters are OK levels? Do you have live plants or any air pumps for oxygenating the water?


----------

